
Show HN: Founders Bundle – All the tools you need in one subscription - GuillaumeBrdet
https://foundersbundle.com/
======
signal
It would be interesting to see what you're saving on each tool and why they
beat free alternatives. I think the only one that doesn't have a compelling
free option is getresponse but there's sendfox for email that does the job
well.

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you for pointing that out, that's a great point. I will try to find a
way to clarify what they are saving. I do plan to do a fair amount of content
marketing explaining that further including alternatives, etc. It could be
interesting to create a page for this on the site as well.

Regarding the current offering, unfortunately, we did not have much leverage
when approaching the companies this time around. I do hope we will be able to
increase the value of the bundle over time while remaining affordable.

Thank you again for your feedback, it is much appreciated!

------
GuillaumeBrdet
Hello Everyone,

If you have been working on your own company, side project, all the way to
being a-part of a startup, you have likely noticed the ever-growing amount of
tools you are using.

I personally find it interesting, it is definitely better than one company
doing everything for us. It also gives them the chance to really focus on
certain pain points. However, it is not always practical to manage. All the
bills are coming in on different days, some are still trying to trick you with
unstable bills, different account logins, etc. This is often an unnecessary
distraction and tends to make the accounting much more complicated than it
needs to be.

After looking into this problem a bit, I noticed different kinds of bundles.
Some offered lifetime deals which are neat but you also want to make sure the
tools you are paying are getting recurring revenue for them to stick around
and improve. Then, I found others offering discounts only which is not bad but
it was still not what I was hoping for.

What I believed would be the most useful, and sustainable for everyone
involved would be a subscription model that includes numerous tools within
that subscription, at no additional cost.

I decided to email back and forth with companies about potentially joining a
bundle. After getting on many calls and digging into the details we realized
it would be a bit time consuming, and hard to get everyone involved within the
paid subscription.

Instead, we believe it is better to slowly grow the list based on what is
suggested by the subscribers. The subscription will currently include 4
partners (GetResponse, HelpCrunch, Vectera, and Qlearly) and credits towards
1Password, Twist and many others.

Additionally, we wanted to give discounts for many other great tools we
believe a high percentage of our subscribers could really benefit from. By
potentially getting your feedback on the tools you use the most or are likely
to use the most, we could see which tools should really be included within the
subscription. All of this and more is what we are hoping to learn during this
beta, which is currently limited at 500 subscribers.

This is also why we are holding off just a bit on building a backend for your
account and our own payment system. We will have this ready by April 2020. The
codes will be emailed to you 15 minutes after the checkout. You will receive
an email with the link and password to an Airtable sheet.

Some may call this a beta, others an MVP. However, something I have learned is
if someone is willing to go through a bit of an unfamiliar process to access
what you are offering, it is a good way to tell if you have something good on
your hands.

Thank you again for willing to learn more about our beta. We hope this is
something you will find helpful. If you have any suggestions to help us
improve, I would love to hear from you: guillaume@qlearly.com

Please note:

Discounts: You can purchase access to the discounts only.

Accessing the codes: The codes will be emailed to you 15 minutes after the
checkout. You will receive an email with the link and password to an Airtable
sheet.

Refunds: Unfortunately, since you will receive access to the codes within 24
hours, we can not offer refunds on your 1st transaction. However, if you
become a subscriber you can request a refund within 48 hours of your 2nd
transaction. In this case, your subscription will be canceled and refunded.

Do you have any feedback or suggestions? I'd love to hear it as the project is
still not launched. We plan to do so next Monday!

Our main goal is to increase the value of the subscription over time while
keeping it affordable, however, we simply don't have enough leverage when
approaching companies. At least for now.

Thank you for your time :)

